# Ayuso impresionante (en todos los sentidos) en el hormiguero



## lamamadelamama (9 Nov 2021)

Todos los que la tachabais de tonta, loca, inapta y lo que decíais que mar le escribe los discursos… Creo que os tenéis que lavar la boca con jabón, porque siendo espontánea ha demostrado ser MUY lista, modesta, divertida y moderada. Mira que Pablo Motos la ha apretado y ha sabido esquivar todo genial. Mis dieces Ayuso, por no hablar de lo guapísima que está. Te queda poco Casado… Ya sabemos a quien queremos de presi de España


----------



## Alan__ (9 Nov 2021)

A ver cuantos votos saca en el Norte jojojojo. Igual adelanta a zuzana diaz.


----------



## Alcazar (9 Nov 2021)

A esta tia la presenta el PP a las elecciones generales y se las lleva de calle.


----------



## fluffy (9 Nov 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> A ver cuantos votos saca en el Norte jojojojo. Igual adelanta a zuzana diaz.



A qué te refieres con "el norte"?


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (9 Nov 2021)

Es ver a diosa Ayuso y ver a los sacos de mierda femeninos de otros partidos y flipar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Nov 2021)

Publishe 8 mins ago on 9 November, 2021

Paul Joseph Watson









PrisonPlanet on Gab: 'German newspaper Berliner Zeitung has published a…'


PrisonPlanet on Gab: 'German newspaper Berliner Zeitung has published a report seeking to answer why “unusually large number of professional and amateur soccer players have collapsed recently.”...




gab.com













German Newspaper Highlights “Unusually Large” Number of Soccer Players Who Have Collapsed Recently


Publishes huge list of footballers who have recently collapsed or died.



summit.news


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (10 Nov 2021)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> Todos los que la tachabais de tonta, loca, inapta y lo que decíais que mar le escribe los discursos… Creo que os tenéis que lavar la boca con jabón, porque siendo espontánea ha demostrado ser MUY lista, modesta, divertida y moderada. Mira que Pablo Motos la ha apretado y ha sabido esquivar todo genial. Mis dieces Ayuso, por no hablar de lo guapísima que está. Te queda poco Casado… Ya sabemos a quien queremos de presi de España



Impresionante jijijiji ha reconocido todas las canciones de memoria jijiji estudió con las hormigas jijiji seguro que eso la convierte en buen presidente.

Es TERRIBLE la completa DECADENCIA en la que estamos. Leo el foro y veo que ahora el criterio para elegir políticos es el cuánto se endurece el miembr


----------



## lamamadelamama (10 Nov 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Impresionante jijijiji ha reconocido todas las canciones de memoria jijiji estudió con las hormigas jijiji seguro que eso la convierte en buen presidente.
> 
> Es TERRIBLE la completa DECADENCIA en la que estamos. Leo el foro y veo que ahora el criterio para elegir políticos es el cuánto se endurece el miembr



Os va a costar mucho mucho sacarle mierda y fueras de contexto de esta entrevista rojeras


----------



## Silvia Charo (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (10 Nov 2021)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> Os va a costar mucho mucho sacarle mierda y fueras de contexto de esta entrevista rojeras



Es tan bajo el nivel de TODA la clase política actual que a los fanáticos más radicales les vale cualquier tontería intrascendente para construir un mito de su mediocre lider

Jijiji mira qué oido tiene Isabel

Jijijiji qué guapo es mi Pedro

Jijijiji Pablo se ha cortado la coleta, qué gran revolucionario


----------



## Minsky Moment (10 Nov 2021)

Es tan mediocre que no me extrañaría que llegara a la presidencia del gobierno.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Nov 2021)

*A AYUSO SE LE VAN A NECROSAS LAS TETAS*
*
Y LAS VAN A TENER QUE AMPUTAR POR LAS VACUNAS
*
*Y LO SABEIS *


----------



## imaginARIO (10 Nov 2021)

A los del voto útil se les olvida que la Pepé es lo mismo que la Pesoe...
Todo el día pelándosela con la foca esa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Nov 2021)

*AYUSO TETAS NECROTICAS*


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (10 Nov 2021)

¿Por qué no hechan al Maricrón versión española del PP? Causa una repulsión absoluta.


----------



## Stormtrooper (10 Nov 2021)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> Todos los que la tachabais de tonta, loca, inapta y lo que decíais que mar le escribe los discursos… Creo que os tenéis que lavar la boca con jabón, porque siendo espontánea ha demostrado ser MUY lista, modesta, divertida y moderada. Mira que Pablo Motos la ha apretado y ha sabido esquivar todo genial. Mis dieces Ayuso, por no hablar de lo guapísima que está. Te queda poco Casado… Ya sabemos a quien queremos de presi de España



Desde 2 de septiembre de 2021.

Un lumbreras del foro.


----------



## lamamadelamama (10 Nov 2021)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Desde 2 de septiembre de 2021.
> 
> Un lumbreras del foro.



un rojo llorón


----------



## eljusticiero (10 Nov 2021)

*PIZPI RULES*


----------



## lamamadelamama (10 Nov 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


> A los del voto útil se les olvida que la Pepé es lo mismo que la Pesoe...
> Todo el día pelándosela con la foca esa.



“foca”


----------



## boyra (10 Nov 2021)

No engañaros, JFK no entraba en razones y le hicieron un Carrero. 

Aznar le pegó el peo justo despues de cambiar de coche...no volvió a ser el mismo.

Rajoy se cagó tanto en el helicóptero que se fue al bar a media moción.

Es cuestión de tiempo a la pizpi la aprieten.


----------



## El jinete pálido (10 Nov 2021)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> “foca”
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 832145



Aunque no comparto la obsesión de algunos con ella, hay que reconocer que es una mujer muy muy atractiva. Tiene un algo inexplicable, no sé si su espontaneidad, su sonrisa abierta, que la hace muy atractiva


----------



## Alan__ (10 Nov 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> A esta tia la presenta el PP a las elecciones generales y se las lleva de calle.



que poquisimo conoceis españa mas alla de madrid...


----------



## Alan__ (10 Nov 2021)

fluffy dijo:


> A qué te refieres con "el norte"?



De Corunha a Hendaia.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (10 Nov 2021)

Melafo, pero nunca votare a peperos blandengues.


----------



## vanderwilde (10 Nov 2021)

Yo se la metía. Qué placer tiene que dar...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (10 Nov 2021)

es una puta traidora, pero follable y al arcén


----------



## Pablem0s (10 Nov 2021)

El jinete pálido dijo:


> Aunque no comparto la obsesión de algunos con ella, hay que reconocer que es una mujer muy muy atractiva. Tiene un algo inexplicable, no sé si su espontaneidad, su sonrisa abierta, que la hace muy atractiva



Tiene unos ojos impresionantes.


----------



## jm666 (10 Nov 2021)

Dos páginas de rojerio contra la Ayusita, lo ha cuajado en la entrevista , nunca defrauda, qué máquina !!! 









La pulla de Isabel Díaz Ayuso a Pablo Iglesias en 'El Hormiguero 3.0': "Seguirá haciendo el mal en algún sitio"


La presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid ha contestado a todas las preguntas comprometidas de las hormigas.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Nefersen (10 Nov 2021)

El jinete pálido dijo:


> Aunque no comparto la obsesión de algunos con ella, hay que reconocer que es una mujer muy muy atractiva. Tiene un algo inexplicable, no sé si su espontaneidad, su sonrisa abierta, que la hace muy atractiva



No has destacado su fuerte, que es la mirada, tan intensa, profunda y excitante.


----------



## fluffy (10 Nov 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> De Corunha a Hendaia.



Será entonces de Asturias a Hendaya, porque los gallegos son peperos.


----------



## Villalón (10 Nov 2021)

¿Cuántos hilos dedicados a esa pedorra premenopáusica hay ya este foro de babosos y pagafantas?


----------



## DexCT (10 Nov 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> A esta tia la presenta el PP a las elecciones generales y se las lleva de calle.



Ni de coña


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Nov 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> A ver cuantos votos saca en el Norte jojojojo. Igual adelanta a zuzana diaz.



Normal. Allí sólo hay cuatro vaques.


----------



## Irradiador_de_covid (10 Nov 2021)

Hay fotos de nuestra musa Ayuso en bikini o topless?


----------



## eltonelero (10 Nov 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> A esta tia la presenta el PP a las elecciones generales y se las lleva de calle.



por eso esperemos que Fracasado la castre. 
Ayuso al frente del PP no sería mas que una mascarada de la izquierdita cobarde


----------



## Boba Fet II (10 Nov 2021)

El jinete pálido dijo:


> Aunque no comparto la obsesión de algunos con ella, hay que reconocer que es una mujer muy muy atractiva. Tiene un algo inexplicable, no sé si su espontaneidad, su sonrisa abierta, que la hace muy atractiva



Es su feminidad.Es una mujer tremendamente femenina,algo raro de ver por estos lares ibericos y más en estos tiempos en los cuales las mujeres intentan ser lo mas machorras que pueden.

De hecho muchos hombres ya hemos olvidado lo que es ver mujeres femeninas salvo cuando vemos de refilon alguna telenovela turca o colombiana.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Nov 2021)

El jinete pálido dijo:


> Aunque no comparto la obsesión de algunos con ella, hay que reconocer que es una mujer muy muy atractiva. Tiene un algo inexplicable, no sé si su espontaneidad, su sonrisa abierta, que la hace muy atractiva



Yo diria la mirada. Salvando las oceanicas distancias a veces me recuerda en la mirada a Eva Green


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Nov 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> A esta tia la presenta el PP a las elecciones generales y se las lleva de calle.



Está clarísimo que sí, y lo saben, sólo hay ver los resultados del *"huracán Ayuso"* en la Comunidad de Madrid, por eso hay tanto lío y tanto ruido en el PP estos días:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Nov 2021)

fluffy dijo:


> A qué te refieres con "el norte"?



ETAlandia

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Nov 2021)

fluffy dijo:


> Será entonces de Asturias a Hendaya, porque los gallegos son peperos.



Y los cántabros ni te cuento

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 Nov 2021)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> Os va a costar mucho mucho sacarle mierda y fueras de contexto de esta entrevista rojeras



La mierda se la van a sacar sus amigos


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Nov 2021)

fluffy dijo:


> A qué te refieres con "el norte"?



A su aldea etniesteparia peneuvista


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Nov 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> De Corunha a Hendaia.



¿Qué cojones es Corunha y Hendaia?


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (10 Nov 2021)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> “foca”
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 832145



Una gordaca de negro para disimular, que con maquillaje profesional y ropa a medida consigue ser...una medianía que vuelve locos a los nuncafollistas.

Carrera corta pega colorea y ni un día cotizado a la SS fuera de la política.


----------



## jandepora (10 Nov 2021)

El Hormiguero no es un programa para niños y sus retrasados progenitores telecreyentes nuncafollistas?

Menuda basura


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (10 Nov 2021)

La zuzana e ma guapa y entelegente y ase botellona GÑÑÑÑÑEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Popuespe (10 Nov 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> A esta tia la presenta el PP a las elecciones generales y se las lleva de calle.



Por eso la quieren echar. Ahí tenemos el verdadero nivel de preocupación por este país, que tiene el PP de Casado: entre el cero y la nada. Si fuese un hombre de bien, se echaría a un lado y dejaría a esta señora arrasar, pero claro ¿Qué iba a hacer?...


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (10 Nov 2021)

En un gobierno de Franco, Ayuso no seria ni subsecretaria. Llevar los cafés como mucho.


----------



## Tio Perico (10 Nov 2021)

¿Dónde se puede ver el video del programa completo?


----------



## Pura Sangre (10 Nov 2021)

habéis entendido mal la frase "hay que votar las políticas de un partido" . Que sí, que Ayuso es muy mona, pero no deja de ser la misma mierda NWO del PPSOE.









Ayuso avisa a Vox de que las leyes LGTBI son una línea roja para los Presupuestos


El portavoz del Ejecutivo regional, Enrique Ossorio, ha defendido estas normativas: "No nos vamos a apear porque son objetivos que creo que cualquier persona de bien tiene que desear"




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## elchamaco.chamaco.3 (10 Nov 2021)

Menuda comida de coño del Motos. Jajaja. Todo más preparado que la madre que los pario.


----------



## Vctrlnz (10 Nov 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> A esta tia la presenta el PP a las elecciones generales y se las lleva de calle.



Espero que no seáis tan tontos de votar al PP por Ayuso, un partido podrido hasta la náusea con solo una persona válida, la otra era Cayetana y la echaron ( edito: a Ayuso la echarían si pudieran también)
Vox tiene mucha gente tan buena y mejor que Ayuso. Y las ideas de Vox son válidas y las mismas en toda España.


----------



## El Exterminador (10 Nov 2021)

Niñitos pijos y peperros de una cadena pija...novedad?


----------



## Vctrlnz (10 Nov 2021)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Niñitos pijos y peperros de una cadena pija...novedad?



Cadena progre agenda 2030 del PP PSOE.
La mugre ha hablado.


----------



## rejon (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Peritta (10 Nov 2021)

Ni Ayuso ni Areta son utilizables.



____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Nov 2021)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Una gordaca de negro para disimular, que con maquillaje profesional y ropa a medida consigue ser...una medianía que vuelve locos a los nuncafollistas.
> 
> Carrera corta pega colorea y ni un día cotizado a la SS fuera de la política.



Votante medio de la cajera Irene Montero


----------



## rejon (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Nov 2021)

rejon dijo:


>



BROOOTAAAL

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (10 Nov 2021)

Y Falconeti con ganas de follarsela detras ......


----------



## Okjito (10 Nov 2021)

Me la pone durisima. Y es la politico que mueve masas ahora mismo...es decir...follable y rabalera...
El nivel de políticos en España es lamentable. Ojala una Cayetana de presidente y un ministro de exteriores como Espinosa...yo sueño...


----------



## rejon (10 Nov 2021)

"Madrid no es España" dicen todos los socialistas y mas progres que flipan todavía por cómo arrasó Ayuso en la comunidad.


----------



## Alcazar (10 Nov 2021)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Espero que no seáis tan tontos de votar al PP por Ayuso, un partido podrido hasta la náusea con solo una persona válida, la otra era Cayetana y la echaron ( edito: a Ayuso la echarían si pudieran también)
> Vox tiene mucha gente tan buena y mejor que Ayuso. Y las ideas de Vox son válidas y las mismas en toda España.



No caeré en la trampa, Vox a muerte, pero si fuera de candidata mucha gente que votaría a Vox lo haría por ella.


----------



## ironpipo (10 Nov 2021)

Me dejas chuparte los pieses pizpi?? 
Uhmmm
Pero Están un poco sucios...
Uhmmm Vale! 



rejon dijo:


>


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Vctrlnz (10 Nov 2021)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> En un gobierno de Franco, Ayuso no seria ni subsecretaria. Llevar los cafés como mucho.



Como debe ser.
En el gobierno de Sanchinflas y de la rata chepuda hay más mujeras ministras decorativas que hombres pero los que mandan son ellos.
Con Franco no había mujeras ministras pero la que mandaba era Carmen Polo de Franco.


----------



## Mahbes (10 Nov 2021)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Como debe ser.
> En el gobierno de Sanchinflas y de la rata chepuda hay más mujeras ministras decorativas que hombres pero los que mandan son ellos.
> Con Franco no había mujeras ministras pero la que mandaba era Carmen Polo de Franco.



jajajajaja.....que "moco" le has dado.


----------



## Peritta (10 Nov 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Me la pone durisima. Y es la politico que mueve masas ahora mismo...es decir...follable y rabalera...
> El nivel de políticos en España es lamentable. Ojala una Cayetana de presidente y un ministro de exteriores como Espinosa...yo sueño...



No se dice afoto ni amoto, ni tampoco se dice apatrullar. Lo que se dice es arrabalera y no rabalera.

No solo es el nivel de los políticos el que está en Espain a la atura del betún.

Puede que lo que quisiera decir usté sea rabanera, que también se dice como sinónimo de verdulera
_________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Okjito (10 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No se dice afoto ni amoto, ni tampoco se dice apatrullar. Lo que se dice es arrabalera y no rabalera.
> 
> No solo es el nivel de los políticos el que está en Espain a la atura del betún.
> 
> ...








Rabalero (rabalera) | Significado de rabalero


Significado de rabalero: adj. / s. Habitante del barrio de Rabal de Zaragoza, situado en la margen izquierda del Ebro. Habitante de un arrabal (barrio periférico o extremo de una ciudad) o relacionado a estos barrios. &



www.definiciones-de.com




.

Enfin... 
_Ejemplos de uso: "¿Qué puedes esperar de un rabalero más que falta de educación y respeto?".

"lenguaje rabalero".

"Hace siempre papeles de rabalera, de mujer de vida más o menos turbia".

Origen de la palabra: de Rabal (barrio de Zaragoza)._


Fuente: Rabalero (rabalera) | Significado de rabalero © Definiciones-de.com


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Nov 2021)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Como debe ser.
> En el gobierno de Sanchinflas y de la rata chepuda hay más mujeras ministras decorativas que hombres pero los que mandan son ellos.
> Con Franco no había mujeras ministras pero la que mandaba era Carmen Polo de Franco.



Y Pilar Primo de Rivera también mandaba lo suyo.


----------



## Peritta (10 Nov 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Rabalero (rabalera) | Significado de rabalero
> 
> 
> Significado de rabalero: adj. / s. Habitante del barrio de Rabal de Zaragoza, situado en la margen izquierda del Ebro. Habitante de un arrabal (barrio periférico o extremo de una ciudad) o relacionado a estos barrios. &
> ...




Si es un gentilicio habría que decir rabaleño o rabalense.

Pero es que estas cosas pasan desde que se murió Lázaro Carreter y su puesto lo ocupan ahora Cebrián o Reverté.

Todo, no solo la educación (antaño llamada enseñanza). la sanidad, la justicia judicatura, la policía, la política o las obras públicas. La Acedemia de la Lengua también.

Jesús qué cruz.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## propellerman (10 Nov 2021)

El "equivalente" sociata a Ayuso en su día


----------



## Vctrlnz (10 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No se dice afoto ni amoto, ni tampoco se dice apatrullar. Lo que se dice es arrabalera y no rabalera.
> 
> No solo es el nivel de los políticos el que está en Espain a la atura del betún.
> 
> ...



Se dice sobre ti que eres un pedante de mierda que viene con algo que no viene al caso.
Vete a tomar por culo payaso.


----------



## Vctrlnz (10 Nov 2021)

propellerman dijo:


> El "equivalente" sociata a Ayuso en su día
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 832503



Joder, solo un mugroso puede comparar a Dios con una gitana.


----------



## parserito (10 Nov 2021)

joder que cosa mas patética por dios. Asi nos va. Del que guapo es mi pedro pasamos a que guapa es mi ayuso y que bien se defiende ante el malvado pablo motos.

Que puto asco de votontazos.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (10 Nov 2021)

Recopilación de fotos, porfa


----------



## HM11 (10 Nov 2021)

No queremos al PP gobernando , a ver si te enteras , que vaya a otro partido que no sea de traidores


----------



## Peritta (10 Nov 2021)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Se dice sobre ti que eres un pedante de mierda que viene con algo que no viene al caso.
> Vete a tomar por culo payaso.



Jua, jua, jua. El cucaracho mamarracho.

De lo que te digan nada creas y sólo la mitad de lo que veas. No sé en qué logia habrás oído éso sieso.
Si éso nos lo cuentas otro día.

Pero si a los que te dicen que soy un pedante les parezco pedante, es por que no escribo para ellos caramba, que deben de ser mu listos con gafas y, como los antiguos catedráticos de instituto, de tò tièn que saber.
De modo que cualquier cosa que yo pueda decir por aquí ya se la sabrán ellos de antes y, lógicamente les parecerá cansina, repetitiva, o pedante.

No sé a ti, porque no sé si tienes opinión propia.
Tuya quiero decir.

Ésos están exentos de leerme. Yo escribo para los jóvenes que no pueden oponer una poderosa memoria a un Himalaya de mentiras. Lo que tampoco sé es si tú estás obligado, por algún komisario polítiko o jefe de centuria, a leerme

e incluso a contestarme con coces y ladridos.

Y no presumas de güevos conmigo que por el hilo del expediente Royuela no se te ha visto el pelo.

Te puedes envolver en la bandera pero a mí no me engañas, ni el hábito hace al monje, ni el uniforme al policía, ni la bandera al patriota. Tu eres un sieso sin seso embaucable por cualquier embeleco o halago, y capaz de cualquier insensatez solo por no romper el tatemae (bien-queda) con los de la pandilita.

Y éso si es que no eres un traidor a secas.
Te conozco bacalao aunque vengas disfrazao

de besugo.

Ya lo he dicho por aquí: lo peor que tiene el fuego amigo es que te hace desertar.
Total que para lo que me queda en este convento,

pues aquí te lo dejo.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Nov 2021)

IGNORE


----------



## Vctrlnz (10 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Jua, jua, jua. El cucaracho mamarracho.
> 
> De lo que te digan nada creas y sólo la mitad de lo que veas. No sé en qué logia habrás oído éso sieso.
> Si éso nos lo cuentas otro día.
> ...



Tienes tiempo libre eh! 
Entre paja y paja a mano cambiada metes tochos infumables.
Te recuerdo que el hilo va sobre Ayuso en el hormiguero.
Tus pajas a mano cambiada y tus masturbaciones mentales sobre ortografía te las puedes meter por el culo.
Sobre lo que "dicen" era una forma de hablar, no me dedico a investigarte.
Solo con leer tu post de ortografía sin venir al caso ni al hilo ya se ve claramente que eres un pedante que aburre a las piedras, así que pocas ganas de investigarte.


----------



## HaCHa (10 Nov 2021)

Fachorris venerando a la supercharo porque patata.
Nada nuevo bajo el sol bemol.


----------



## Vctrlnz (10 Nov 2021)

Pues si no llega a ser retrasada...con la paliza que le pegó a Iglesias, al suciata gabilondo, a la médico y madre....
Retrasado es el casado y el murciano


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Nov 2021)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> Todos los que la tachabais de tonta, loca, inapta y lo que decíais que mar le escribe los discursos… Creo que os tenéis que lavar la boca con jabón, porque siendo espontánea ha demostrado ser MUY lista, modesta, divertida y moderada. Mira que Pablo Motos la ha apretado y ha sabido esquivar todo genial. Mis dieces Ayuso, por no hablar de lo guapísima que está. Te queda poco Casado… Ya sabemos a quien queremos de presi de España



Con el mensaje que las mandado al casado, “sabemos a quien queremos de presi” se te ha transparentado casi todo que junto con el poco intelecto y la mucha calentura de tus partes pudientes en lo demás poco o nada.
A mi la ayuso con tal de dar alpiste a los empresarios los demás les importa una mierda y de ser al pueblo llano aún menos.
Anda que?.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Nov 2021)

propellerman dijo:


> El "equivalente" sociata a Ayuso en su día
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 832503



Cawendios.


----------



## Peritta (10 Nov 2021)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Tienes tiempo libre eh!
> Entre paja y paja a mano cambiada metes tochos infumables.
> Te recuerdo que el hilo va sobre Ayuso en el hormiguero.
> Tus pajas a mano cambiada y tus masturbaciones mentales sobre ortografía te las puedes meter por el culo.
> ...



Total que lo del "dicen" es una forma de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano ¿no?.

¿Tochos infumables 300 palabras?. Jua, jua, jua.

Total que no te lo has leído.

Pues no sé a qué vienes a un foro.

Por aquí hay adultos ¿sabes?.
Los textos de menos de 144 caracteres son en otras redes más juveniles.
Tienen cuenta hasta los del Ministerio de Justicia Judicatura, no te digo más. Y los de la Benetérita hasta decoran con un curioso arco iris el emblema (hoy día logotipo) de su cuenta -o sus cuentas, que tendrán más de una- durante los meses de junio.

Y textos más breves aún los puedes encontrar en las paredes de los servicios de un bar de carretera.

Como ves, no escribo para ti, no te lo mereces. Es tontería si no te lo vas a leer.
Escribo para los demás.

Tú escribes intervienes no para enseñar tu firma (algunos las tenemos capadas y no vemos las de nadie, la pantalla parecería una feria) sino para que no me lean a mí.
Ahora entiendo yo por qué en Espain se lee mu poco.
Algunos no dejáis cabrones.

No sé, lo mismo es que has perdido en la pajarraca de verdulería mañanera con la suegra y vienes aquí a desquitarte ¿no?. Y la pagas conmigo porque los demás, que te conocerán, no te harán ya ni puto caso. Jua, jua, jua. Como si lo viera.

Lo de las pajas a mano cambiada no me atrevo por el Parkinson. Éso es una proyección tuya, con lo cual ya me hago yo una idea de tu edad y de dónde tienes ubicada la masa encefálica, sin necesidad de saber si cargas para la derecha o para la izquierda.
Pero si tienes acné fijo que éso es por no lavarte mu bien las manos.



En cualquier caso si el tema va de la Ayuso en El Hormiguero no sé por qué lo distraes dándome a mí la turra, cosa que no hizo el otro, como si fueras un puto policía de balcón

o tuvieras mucho tiempo libre.
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Nov 2021)

*Espectacular la entrevista. Hay que verla 2 veces.*









El Hormiguero 3.0: Isabel Díaz Ayuso


Recibimos a la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid Isabel Díaz Ayuso, con la que repasamos los principales temas de la actualidad. También hablaremos de su faceta más personal y desconocida.El Partido Popular consiguió, gracias a Isabel Díaz Ayuso, ser la fuerza política más votada en las...




www.atresplayer.com





Pero ella afirma que nunca abandonará la Comunidad de Madrid.

Lo cual nos pone ante una paradoja: si ahora se presenta como candidata al gobierno, se mostraría su falsedad y perdería su encanto.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Nov 2021)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Pues si no llega a ser retrasada...con la paliza que le pegó a Iglesias, al suciata gabilondo, a la médico y madre....
> Retrasado es el casado y el murciano



Desde siempre casi la mayoría cree en un dios transcendental, muy en contra de la ciencia, la historia y la ley de la naturaleza y aún así por mucho que se les razone explique y demuestre su completa inexistencia ellos no hay tú tia, otra cosa es lo precisa y necesaria que les es ha algunos su existencia tal como filosofía social y poco mas.
Anda que?.


----------



## Vctrlnz (10 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Total que lo del "dicen" es una forma de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano ¿no?.
> 
> ¿Tochos infumables 300 palabras?. Jua, jua, jua.
> 
> ...



Te contradices. En este foro y en otros algunos vais a dejar vuestro mismo zurullo siempre para que digan "otro zurullo con la firma del psicópata en serie ese" independientemente del tema que se trate, solo pensáis en dejar vuestra mierda por todas partes, como el cuadrúpedo que deja su meada para marcar territorio, lo que menos le importa es pensar si es el sitio adecuado para echar excrementos o no.
Con respecto a la suegra, edad etc etc, vas muy errado, estoy a varios miles de km de España y he puesto una VPN solo para entrar en burbuja.
Llevaba semanas sin poder entrar, tal vez era mejor


----------



## rejon (10 Nov 2021)

Esa mujer es un valor, lastima que los suyos ( La Cupula del PP) la estan intentando Joder, incluso inventando trapos sucios, pero lo tiene claro, de momento, va hacia adelante.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (10 Nov 2021)

propellerman dijo:


> El "equivalente" sociata a Ayuso en su día
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 832503




No me la follo ni con la picha de daputi o xicosunormal u otro CM motosierrable


----------



## rejon (10 Nov 2021)

Aqui de 10....


----------



## fieraverde (10 Nov 2021)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> “foca”
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 832145


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Nov 2021)

Bueno, pues ya tengo nuevo avatar 

Hay que ficharla para VOX joder, joder, joder.


----------



## fieraverde (10 Nov 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya tengo nuevo avatar
> 
> Hay que ficharla para VOX joder, joder, joder.



Hostia quita esa foto que parece que fraudez se la está calzando.


----------



## wopa (10 Nov 2021)

Tiene un pelo raro, como sucio. Muy graso, caído, sin volumen, sin brillo. Y ese corte no le favorece en absoluto. Incluso diría que está más guapa con el pelo recogido en una coleta o un moño. Y que cambie de champú y se lo lave a diario. Y de peluquera que cambie también.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Nov 2021)

wopa dijo:


> Tiene un pelo raro, como sucio. Muy graso, caído, sin volumen, sin brillo. Y ese corte no le favorece en absoluto. Incluso diría que está más guapa con el pelo recogido en una coleta o un moño. Y que cambie de champú y se lo lave a diario. Y de peluquera que cambie también.



Será por la dieta cetogénica que ha llevado a cabo para quitarse las lorzas.


----------



## rejon (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Bernaldo (10 Nov 2021)

te pasaste de listo y te atizaron... igual aprendes pa la siguiente, en vez de empecinarte en no enmendalla

mes humildat, amic



Peritta dijo:


> Si es un gentilicio habría que decir rabaleño o rabalense.
> 
> Pero es que estas cosas pasan desde que se murió Lázaro Carreter y su puesto lo ocupan ahora Cebrián o Reverté.
> 
> ...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (10 Nov 2021)

Pues entiendo la "pasión" del foro por el disfraz de cuarentona cachonda y guarrilla, pero yo la he visto peor que otras veces.

Excesivamente maquillada, iba pintada como una puerta. El "look" macarrilla, enrollado, puede resultar atractivo si vas a salir de copas o a ligar pero si se trata de inspirar cierta sensación de seguridad o competencia no resulta muy eficaz.

Es verdad que uno de sus encantos suele ser cierta naturalidad o desparpajo propia de la chica de barrio que no termina de creerse el cargo que ocupa, pero en este caso se nota que está interpretando. Fuerza su personaje y es como el graciosillo que ya no puede dejar de serlo. Da la impresión que le han dicho "Isabelita saca tu yo más cercano, cotidiano y natural que es lo mejor que tienes". Y lo fuerza, y lo exagera. Al punto que no pareces estar escuchando a una previsible aspirante futura a la presidencia de España sino a esa simpática peluquera o panadera de tu barrio a la que te gustaría follarte, pero ya está.

¿Su mayor virtud? Que si la comparas con el resto pues resulta al menos humana y no provoca una mezcla entre estupor e incredulidad como esa cosa llamada Yolanda Díaz o directamente repugnancia como Sanchez o Casado.

Pero vamos que es una tuerta en un país de ciegos.


----------



## Vctrlnz (10 Nov 2021)

wopa dijo:


> Tiene un pelo raro, como sucio. Muy graso, caído, sin volumen, sin brillo. Y ese corte no le favorece en absoluto. Incluso diría que está más guapa con el pelo recogido en una coleta o un moño. Y que cambie de champú y se lo lave a diario. Y de peluquera que cambie también.



No es una top model sino una política muy popular por méritos propios ( eso sí, comparala con las ministras socialcomunistas feminazis de pelo frito puestas por Sanchinflas y por Iglesias ), algo así como Franco que tampoco era un guaperas pero llegó a ser el general más joven de Europa con 36 años, ascendido por méritos entre los cuales estába el valor demostrado ante los magrebies a los que trataba como a moros no como a personas, que no lo son
Más o menos como trata Ayuso a los socialcomunistas, que son escoria y no personas igualmente.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (10 Nov 2021)

rejon dijo:


>



Absolutamente putoincreible


----------



## rejon (10 Nov 2021)

No olvidemos que uno de los logros más importantes que ha conseguido Díaz Ayuso ha sido lo de hacer dimitir al Chepas como vicepresidente del Gobierno para mandarlo a escribir columnas en el panfleto de Gerardo Tecé.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (11 Nov 2021)

rejon dijo:


> No olvidemos que uno de los logros más importantes que ha conseguido Díaz Ayuso ha sido lo de hacer dimitir al Chepas como vicepresidente del Gobierno para mandarlo a escribir columnas en el panfleto de Gerardo Tecé.



Ehhhh, no.

El resultado ya estaba decidido de antemano. La cortina de humo de las madrileñas fue eso, humo.


----------



## rejon (11 Nov 2021)

Joderrrrr otro repaso:


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Nov 2021)

Yo me quedé flipando con esa parte.


----------



## .AzaleA. (12 Nov 2021)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Es tan mediocre que no me extrañaría que llegara a la presidencia del gobierno.



Personalmente no vi la entrevista porque soy bastante apolítica, pero creo que por una vez gobierna una presidenta más humilde que sus predecesores. Al menos por sus orígenes y que se afilió al PP con 27 años y no desde la cuna.

Otra cosa que me sorprendió es saber que su padre sufría de demencia senil y, por lo visto, eso provocó que se marchase pronto de casa además de pagarse ella misma la universitaria. Sigue viviendo en su barrio de Chamberí.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## .AzaleA. (12 Nov 2021)

Villalón dijo:


> ¿Cuántos hilos dedicados a esa pedorra premenopáusica hay ya este foro de babosos y pagafantas?



Los que hagan falta. Es la mami de todos los madrileños.


----------



## Rovusthiano (12 Nov 2021)

Melafo con muchísimo cariño.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Nov 2021)

vENGA UNAS LAGRIMITAS DE RIMEL AHI


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Nov 2021)

La Ayuso, si el lametaconismo ibérico sigue dándole poder, dejará la Pepé hecha trizas, igual que Arrimadas a Cs y Belarra a Podemos.

Supongo que el aparato del PP acabará apartándola. Si no, les espera el derrumbe y la disputa pasará directamente a un mano a mano SOE contra Bos


----------



## cebollo (12 Nov 2021)

A mi me decepcionó mucho que se declarara fan de Héroes del Silencio. Me parece la cumbre del mal gusto, si no lo puede evitar mala suerte pero es algo inconfesable.


----------



## nx- (12 Nov 2021)

Y eso que no fue marcando mucho como otras veces..


----------



## rejon (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Bernaldo (16 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La Ayuso, si el lametaconismo ibérico sigue dándole poder, dejará la Pepé hecha trizas, igual que Arrimadas a Cs y Belarra a Podemos.
> 
> *Supongo que el aparato del PP acabará apartándola.* Si no, les espera el derrumbe y la disputa pasará directamente a un mano a mano SOE contra Bos



Un "yalodecía yo" clásico... si antes lo decimos antes inician la operación derribo Teodorín and company.

Por cierto, se la están jugando porque la Pizpi tiene un gas en la manga, o mejor dicho un punnal bajo el liguero, que puede desangrar a la Pepé.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La Ayuso, si el lametaconismo ibérico sigue dándole poder, dejará la Pepé hecha trizas, igual que Arrimadas a Cs y Belarra a Podemos.
> 
> *Supongo que el aparato del PP acabará apartándola*. Si no, les espera el derrumbe y la disputa pasará directamente a un mano a mano SOE contra Bos



y aquí me marco otro SE LOS DIJE


----------



## lamamadelamama (17 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> y aquí me marco otro SE LOS DIJE



No ha sido culpa de ayuso, ha sido culpa del imbecil envidioso de fracasado


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> No ha sido culpa de ayuso, ha sido culpa del imbecil envidioso de fracasado




Da igual de quién sea culpa, el caso es que al final se ha caído la situación de madura. Lo que estamos viendo es un intento de toma de contro férreo del partido por parte de su dirección delegada, haciéndole una sujección a a Ayuso.
Si les sale bien tomarán las riendas, si no... pues explotan el partido por los aires. Vamos a ver qué tal se maneja la Ayuso con la sietemuelles que esconde bajo el refajo.

Cada vez huele más esto a koala grande:







Gran Koalición=quien paga manda


----------



## 4motion (17 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Da igual de quién sea culpa, el caso es que al final se ha caído la situación de madura. Lo que estamos viendo es un intento de toma de contro férreo del partido por parte de su dirección delegada, haciéndole una sujección a a Ayuso.
> Si les sale bien tomarán las riendas, si no... pues explotan el partido por los aires. Vamos a ver qué tal se maneja la Ayuso con la sietemuelles que esconde bajo el refajo.
> 
> Cada vez huele más esto a koala grande:
> ...



Sin duda grosse.....

Jajajaja esta todo pactado.

Y ordenado por los amos globales, esto es el teatro para entretener borregos. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------

